# Smok osub with Rta



## Noobvapester (7/1/17)

Hi peeps.

So i have this mod a month. Smok Osub 80w with brit beast tank.

I would like to get a RTA to build my own coils.
My number 1 goal is more flavor. Im not worried about clouds. A dripper wont work for me due to work environment.



Ive been reading up alot and the number 1 thing is BATTERY SAFETY!
What i dont get is the terminology.

What do i have ? a VW ? Variable wattage mod?
Current coil in my tank sits at 0.42 ohms.
If i get a RTA is this my safe ohm limit to build?
Will any tank fit on my mod?

My battery is 3300mah the volts on my mod shows 4.2 decreases when fired.
I smoke between 30w to 50w.
I dont like warm vapour more cooler hence the low wattage. But when i consume some alcohol i do prefer warmer.

I basically want to know what ohm would be safe for me on this mod?

Any other information you think i should know would be awesome. 

TIA


----------



## daniel craig (7/1/17)

Yes, You have a variable wattage mod (regulated mod). This simply means that you have the ability to control/change your wattage.

With a regulated mod you don't need to worry much about your build as the mod should do it's its job in keeping you safe provided you're using good cells. Most regulated mod have a minimum resistance range of 0.1ohm. At 0.42 ohms you will definitely be safe. Just get yourself good batteries such as LG, Samsung and Sony.

Any tank should fit on your mod. Keep in mind that the with a bigger diameter tank (e.g. 25mm or 30mm) You might get an over hang which does not affect anything but might annoy you.

Just get yourself batteries from either LG, Samsung or Sony. Some of the good cells will be the Samsung 25r or the 30q, LG HG2, Sony VTC's. As an extra safety precaution, stay above 0.15 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (7/1/17)

If you're looking for a great RTA, you have a lot of different options. My personal favourite is the Merlin Mini and the Serpent Mini 25. I vape around 40w on single coils.


----------



## Bush Vaper (8/1/17)

Just read up a bit and if you are unsure just follow the clever guys here on the forum.

I also started with an osub, which was great untill it shorted out and burnt itself to a crisp (scary stuff)

If I was you I would save up a bit and get a bit of a bigger mod with some decent batteries. I loved my osub but the battery life on my Minikin is beyond awesome.

With regards to tanks, the serpents and merlins seem to be tried and tested. A mage would also not be a bad option. I recently got the Mage Gta and it has a single coil build deck which is super easy to build and wick. Also packs a punch in the flavour department.

I work out in the bush and have a Big Baby Beast on my other Minikin as my run around tank. Same coils as the Brit beast but with much better liquid capacity. Try the T8 coil. Its much better than the Q2 coil that comes standard with the brit beast tank.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (8/1/17)

Mage Rta is a good flavour tank and runs strictly dual coils. Only issue I have with it is the juice capacity. The mage gta tends to sometimes not let the juice travel all the way to the bottom and you have to tip the tank upside down to get rid of the airbubbles in the tank. Other 2 good rta's are the obs engine, top airflow with zero leaking and an awesome 5ml juice capacity. The other is the serpent 25,awesome juice capacity but does have some niggles that not everyone experiences. It's a bit of a hit and miss. The most annoying issue is the airlock which reduces flavour and tends to lead to dry hits. Also getting some spit back after every refill on the first couple of drags.


----------



## Noobvapester (10/1/17)

Awsome thanks for the advice.

Battery life is really not and issue to me. I use it mostly at work and thats even i would say alot. At home i go through 2 hours without vaping. Off days when i have a drink then thats when i vape alot. 

@bush vapper...how did it short itself out? 


Mage rta i been reading up as super easy with a rebuild able singe coil.

Thanks for letting me know about overhang. lol never quite knew what they meant but makes sense to me now.
25mm wont be that bad overhang i think


----------



## Tockit (10/1/17)

Noobvapester said:


> Awsome thanks for the advice.
> 
> Battery life is really not and issue to me. I use it mostly at work and thats even i would say alot. At home i go through 2 hours without vaping. Off days when i have a drink then thats when i vape alot.
> 
> ...



The Mage RTA is strictly Dual coil. Im guessing you refering to the Mage GTA.


----------



## Noobvapester (10/1/17)

Aplogies...yes gta


----------

